# Lionel 250, 1957 era



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 250 is a Scout type engine made in 1957, with a three position e unit, no smoke, plastic shell.
The transmission fluid did the cleaning.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say that it did need a good cleaning. Did it run before you cleaned it?
Did you have that or did you just get that? I was watching one on e bay a while back.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoa, that puppy needed a bath! some questions----did you use transmission fluid as a wipe-on, wipe-off, or a soak? If it was a soak, how long, if a wipe, did you follow with anything to wash off the tranny fluid?

Last of all, what is a Scout engine? I've heard the term, but don't know what they were. It looks like a small engine for mining and narrow-gauge, hard-to-reach places. Looks like a neat piece, though!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This was in the latest box lot. Years ago I came across the tender. I have seen that dirt before. The boxes were stored a long time. It did not run it was too gummed up. I keep the tramission fluid in a Marvel Mystery oil container. I just used a Q tip and a rag.I was surprised how well it work on the e unit. 

The Scout line was Lionel's entry level engine that started back in the 40's 027 gage. Almost any x-4-x engine not including switchers. A lot of them have plastic motor frames with a top reversing switch.

I need the draw bar and rear wheels. I had to dig up some rod guides.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a really nice addition to your collection.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Loose ends*

I included a bottom picture. Nice motor, same as the 1130 and 2034. The tender was found for the picture. I had that for a long time.

I'll work the Scout since they are fast and easy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Besides being a "cheaper" made engine I find that the scouts pull better and pull more cars with less trouble then the top of line engines. (I'm talking about post war stuff) Not the modern trains of today.

Hold the rails better and have less derailments or problems on the switches too.

The only thing I don't like about them is all that plastic! And a lot of them don't reverse.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*update*

On my first inspection I noticed the rods were bent and did not have the slider inserts. This is what ruined the gear I believe. The gear will catch sometimes so it will have to be replaced. I may have one around. The draw bar was a wreck. It was crooked I pulled the only pin and use two #4 screws and epoxied them in. I ran a small tap but it did start to split so I went with the cure all.











Here is my 1060, the motor ran from the box but it has no Hardware just the shell, so I used a ten penny finnish nail to run it. Well,it ran so fast I launched the nail and still can't find it!hwell: Overall a good day


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Gear change*

I found out I had the 1001m31 gear on a frame . Then it was a pull and press. The cheep puller is okay with the small wheels.
Track test was fine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Drawbar*

I cleaned up the tender and made a drawbar. No rear wheels so it's a 2-4-0. I need to get two sets. You can't see it in the picture.


----------

